# Preserved Lemons vs Preserved Lemon Peel



## jfalcs22 (Apr 17, 2020)

I am making a middle easter lamb dish, and it calls for 2 tbsp preserved lemon peel. I have preserved lemons in my fridge. Is it as simple as cutting the peel off of these, or must I get preserved lemon peel on its own. 
Thanks!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 17, 2020)

Welcome to DC, jfalcs22. You can use peel from the preserved lemons you already have. I always preserve the entire lemon but use just the peel. Scrape the pulp from the peel carefully. It's easy to rip the peel...or else I'm just heavy handed.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 17, 2020)

Most recipes using preserved lemons just use the peel part, though there are a few that use the flesh also.


----------

